# تصنيع وتركيب لوحات موبي بجميع أنحاء المملكة



## ريشة للإعلان (26 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نحن وكالة ريشة للإعلان يوجد لدينا تصنيع لوحات موبي بمواصفات عاليه

بأسعار منافسة مع التركيب بالمواقع بجميع انحاء المملكة

وسعر خاص لشركات الدعاية والإعلان

ج/ 0550244447

صور من أعمالنا













​


----------

